# GM Will Adjust Production of Meet Volt Demand in 2012



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

GM Chairman Akerson sees 'new variables in the equation' in determining future production plans.

More...


----------



## coulombKid (Jan 10, 2009)

News Bot said:


> GM Chairman Akerson sees 'new variables in the equation' in determining future production plans.
> 
> More...


??????????????????????????How much LSD have they been smok'in?


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Something they probably forgot to consider when figuring how many they would sell was those like ME that have sworn off GM products and will never buy anything from them again until they have a reputation for quality which for some reason I doubt ever happens...


----------

